# I KNOW IT IS BS BUT NOW I KNOW FOR SURE



## AnimalCop (Sep 13, 2014)

I got this Surge Program for my Cell Phone, so it tells you in real time, faster than the actual Uber App. I can see the surge before it hits the App, but like others say, the Pax see the surge, wait for all us idiots to flood the area then POOF, bye bye Surge. 
I knew surge was like that, but it is going to be RARE you get a 2X or better surge. Yes on the 1.1 - 1.5, people don't mind that so much.
I was in a 2X Surge last night, got a Ping, saw the address, then they canceled, as soon as the surge ended, Low and Behold, I got the Ping again for same address... FU, not going to accept you now.


----------



## Ubersucksgas (May 31, 2016)

AnimalCop said:


> I got this Surge Program for my Cell Phone, so it tells you in real time, faster than the actual Uber App. I can see the surge before it hits the App, but like others say, the Pax see the surge, wait for all us idiots to flood the area then POOF, bye bye Surge.
> I knew surge was like that, but it is going to be RARE you get a 2X or better surge. Yes on the 1.1 - 1.5, people don't mind that so much.
> I was in a 2X Surge last night, got a Ping, saw the address, then they canceled, as soon as the surge ended, Low and Behold, I got the Ping again for same address... FU, not going to accept you now.


They play big game with this surge thing.
I am pretty sure they do some illegal things to manipulate drivers with surge and are lying, but I do not have time to research it, so **** it, I am not going for surge ever again.


----------



## Tulsa Tom (Jan 2, 2016)

I agree completely. it disappears quickly......then pax re appear.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

Surge is really very simple. They problem are you guys that drive when it's not surging. Of course the surge goes away when you're online and of course riders will wait you out because they know you will happily pick them up at regular rate.


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

That and also passengers are getting smarter. They just walk a few blocks and avoid the surge.


----------



## Ubersucksgas (May 31, 2016)

Stygge said:


> Surge is really very simple. They problem are you guys that drive when it's not surging. Of course the surge goes away when you're online and of course riders will wait you out because they know you will happily pick them up at regular rate.


I have tried different things, but surge never worked for me. 
West Holywood is surging a lot, I got ride to West Holywood around 11PM, so I thought I will go offline and wait as long as I need to to see how dirge works. So at 2AM, is time when surge kicked in. Usually they are surging all night, but I was there and had to wait 3 hours for surge( I know I shouldnt but I wanted to test it) 
Anyway, got 3 rides in 1 hour, all three few blocks away, all minimum rate. Anyway, I pulled it thru because 1 guy gave me $20 to take him few blocks away. 
Happened to be in Santa MOnica before that,(also always surging) guess what, it wasn't surging when I was there. Next day, had ride to La, from La another pax(again wasn't surging) to Glendale, Glendale got all red, I am in the middle, I turned car off, sitting 15 minuted, NOTHING> 
Most of my experiences where wither no requests or very short rides, never got decent trip that I can say I really made some money. 
Simply because they calculate fee based mostly on miles and not on time as much, and you are not gonna get trip in LA that goes 60 miles away on open fwy. UBER is great for people who never had a normal job so they don't know what benefits normal job offers. I was making $20 and hour and overtime whenever I wanted. Pension, plus health plan. vocation, sick days....... Uber is not profitable for me.


----------



## Ubersucksgas (May 31, 2016)

BaitNSwitch said:


> That and also passengers are getting smarter. They just walk a few blocks and avoid the surge.


I think they just wait for surge to go away.


----------



## mikechch (Jun 5, 2016)

Stygge said:


> Surge is really very simple. They problem are you guys that drive when it's not surging. Of course the surge goes away when you're online and of course riders will wait you out because they know you will happily pick them up at regular rate.


No surge, no ride.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

Ubersucksass said:


> I have tried different things, but surge never worked for me.
> West Holywood is surging a lot, I got ride to West Holywood around 11PM, so I thought I will go offline and wait as long as I need to to see how dirge works. So at 2AM, is time when surge kicked in. Usually they are surging all night, but I was there and had to wait 3 hours for surge( I know I shouldnt but I wanted to test it)
> Anyway, got 3 rides in 1 hour, all three few blocks away, all minimum rate. Anyway, I pulled it thru because 1 guy gave me $20 to take him few blocks away.
> Happened to be in Santa MOnica before that,(also always surging) guess what, it wasn't surging when I was there. Next day, had ride to La, from La another pax(again wasn't surging) to Glendale, Glendale got all red, I am in the middle, I turned car off, sitting 15 minuted, NOTHING>
> ...


I almost exclusively drive surge fares. Mostly I go from ping to ping and just ignore anything non-surge. Rarely I pee, fill my water bottle, or refresh my car when surge is off. If it doesn't surge I'll go home and watch TV until it comes on again. Why would anyone drive at a loss?

Now, I drive part time and have another lucrative job so I really feel for the guys doing uber full time.


----------



## mikechch (Jun 5, 2016)

I also drive part time only. Those who rely on Uber full time are completely at their mercy. In New Zealand, there is no competition which may be a good thing for rates & drivers but nothing to stop uber taking a %50 cut tomorrow. Im sure some desperados would still drive then


----------



## kes1981 (Apr 6, 2016)

All a pax has to do is press "Notify me when surge ends" Uber is kind enough to provide this for riders.


----------

